# center channel help



## pitbull24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a 58" samsung plasma sitting on a TV stand, and am looking for a way to mount a center channel stand to this display so the speaker is mounted at the top of the TV. Any suggestions on mounts or stands would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Might be a little tough,... how big is and how much does your center weigh? You may be able to use something like this but upside down :scratch: May make your TV unstable though,....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto on the size/weight, or just post a make and model.

I've seen quite a few folks just build a shelf, either one that attaches to the wall, or one that simply rests on the same stand the TV is on.

Any reason to put it above the TV as opposed to under?


----------



## pitbull24 (Jan 17, 2009)

axiom vp150, and the picture on my TV is only 6.5 inches above the stand so the center channel blocks a little of the picture. The speaker ways 22 pounds. I could not find anything specifically made to adapt to the TV. Looks like my best bet is to mount a shelf of some sort to the wall behind the TV.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Maybe you could go with a bracketless shelf like this....http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=144210-46958-0194160&lpage=none


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As long as it wouldn't block the port on your center (assuming it's rear-ported, didn't find it in the specs on Axiom's website), and you have 7.5" of space in front of your TV stand, you could just build a sturdy stand to raise your TV up a couple inches.


----------



## Cincyborn (Feb 10, 2009)

Axiom sells a bracket called the FULL METAL BRACKET that mounts directly to your wall. Its articulated so you can tilt the speaker the way you want it. There is a mounting screw on the back of the 150 just for that. Personally I feel it would be better than a shelf but don't know if it serves your needs. Hope that helps.

_The VP150's tapered wedge shape lets you angle the speaker up or down toward the listening area, depending on whether you have the center channel above or below the TV screen. It also has a hex-bolt mount so that you can easily wall-mount the speaker using our Full Metal Bracket._

I cut and pasted the above directly from the discription on the Axiom site.


----------



## pitbull24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! I was trying to stay away from wall mounting or a shelf due to WAP. I am thinking of building a small stand to set the plasma on which would also house the vp150.


----------

